# Daisy has crossed



## tort (May 26, 2008)

With a very heavy heart I am writing that Daisy has crossed. About an hour ago there was an accident and she didn't make it. I've had pets come and go but it is very different with her; she was my little rescue baby that didn't even know how to play when we got her. Dana is very upset and I'm dealing with my feelings as well. 

All I wanted was for her to have a better life than what she had with her first owner. Now that has been taken from her and us after only a very short month.


----------



## tort (May 26, 2008)

pics of my precious little girl


----------



## cheryl (May 26, 2008)

Aww i'm so sorry you lost Daisy 

Rest in peace little girl

Cheryl


----------



## polly (May 27, 2008)

She is very beautiful I am so sorry you lost her :hug:


----------



## Marietta (May 27, 2008)

What a lovely little girl! I'm sorry for your loss, Tort...

Marietta


----------



## Michaela (May 27, 2008)

Oh no! I am very sorry Tort. :tears2:

Run Free Daisy... :rainbow:


----------



## LadyBug (May 27, 2008)

i'm so sorry you lost her.she wasa beauty!


----------



## Coco0457 (May 27, 2008)

oh no!!! I'm sooo sorry for your loss, Tort!!!

ink iris:


----------



## tort (May 27, 2008)

Thank you all!!!

It was a very hard and long day yesterday and an even longer night with no or very little sleep for Dana and myself.

When we got everything under control we let our troop out to get some play time in. Koko and Nicky where searching everywhere for Daisy and Zamboni stayed close to me perched over my shoulder on the couch back. He was tugging on the shoulder of my sweat shirt and I just assumed that he wanted his nose scratched which I proceeded to do. All that got me was some very vicious head shaking so I literally turned my head and asked him "what?" at which I got some very loving kisses to my nose.

This combat hardened vet just lost it; I couldn't wipe the tears fast enough. I'm still in the same shape so I guess today will be long for Dana and I too.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Daisy (what a cutey!!!!).. Thats rough you didn't get enough time with her - but at least you had the time you did! Give Zamboni a nose rub for me..


----------



## tort (May 28, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words. It really ment a a lot to Dana and I.


----------



## tort (Jun 30, 2008)

Danaand I picked up Daisy's ashes Saturday, we had her cremated at "Peaceful Paws" in Vancouver, Washington. (Just a hop, skip and a jump from Portland, Oregon) She was presented to us in a small wooden box with an engraved brass plate. We received a cremation certificate, a pin, a rubber bracelet that says "Rainbow Bridge" along with a beautiful sympathy card with Daisy's pawprint stamped on it. So much more than I expected. Troy and I were both in tears as we drove home. It is amazing how these little creatures can tug on your heartstrings. 

On a lighter note, we also got our two new babies today. The girl gave them away, because her and her boyfriend were getting married and they wanted to save money. They are 6 months old, and are fat and sassy, so cute, and already showing their personalities. I could tell they received a lot of attention, because they sought you out, stood at your feet wanting to be held. We were happy about that.... 

One of our boys, CODY is dark, almost black, hardly no mask, and the other boy (un-named at this time as I promised my 15 yr old son he could name our next ferret ,is visiting with his dad this weekend) is White with a black stripe down the middle of his back with a black tail. 

They got a bath and their claws clipped. Our first day of introductions went well. Nicky and Koko of course had to play bully for a bit. 

Pics coming soon!


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - Daisy was really beautiful


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

Daisy was such a cute little girl.

:rip:R.I.P Daisy.


----------

